# Oakbank Resedential School Aberdeen



## iaindyoung (Mar 1, 2010)

Oakbank School in Aberdeen was closed a couple of years ago and was as far as i am led to believe was sold recently for 7 Million. Although parts of the main building ARE still in use, many of the annex buildings are not. Security does look tight tho so i wasn't about to start climbing drain pipes.

Main entrance sign





Front of main building




Not sure what this was




The paint shop




Office/Workshop attached to what used to be green houses




Safe




Chemical Cabinet









Don't thin this will pickup much of a signal now




Circuit breakers




Foundations for the green houses




Inside one of the sheds




Inside what i think was a vehicle workshop




Not the best picture but this is looking threw a gap in one of the boarded up windows to the ard department


----------



## Gorecki (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool! 
Nice to see a bit of it 
I drove my car in a while back and when I went to turn in a car park, 2 cars followed me out, so never went back!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks like a nice, wander-able explore with some interesting stuff to see. Excellent pics.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 10, 2010)

Folks should be aware that there is a constant presence on site, so entry isn't possible.

And whilst the caretaking staff are very nice people, they do take their job very seriously. They do it so well, the interior is absolutely pristine.

This is one of the few places I'm more than happy to see off limits to exploration.

Well, at least until the day that demolition is announced anyway.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 10, 2010)

07 plate abandoned????


----------



## iaindyoung (Mar 10, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> Folks should be aware that there is a constant presence on site, so entry isn't possible.
> 
> And whilst the caretaking staff are very nice people, they do take their job very seriously. They do it so well, the interior is absolutely pristine.
> 
> ...



precisely the reason why i said parts are still in use. As far as i am aware, The main building is at very lease B listed which would mean demolition would be off the cards. 
Unauthorized entry to most parts would be considered Breaking and Entering, and Attempted Theft.
I hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 10, 2010)

As we all know, just because a building has listed status, doesn't mean that it won't be demo'd. A couple of places spring immediately to mind, where money talks. (Allegedly )

There were originally plans lodged to demo and build offices. Now it appears that the purchasers want to build at least 4 houses. Oh, looky... here's one such application: 

http://planning.aberdeencity.gov.uk/list/pla_wl_20100201.asp

Note existing building to be demolished, as per warrant ref. B091853 :icon_evil

How long before the rest is redeveloped? Hmm


----------



## iaindyoung (Mar 10, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> As we all know, just because a building has listed status, doesn't mean that it won't be demo'd. A couple of places spring immediately to mind, where money talks. (Allegedly )
> 
> There were originally plans lodged to demo and build offices. Now it appears that the purchasers want to build at least 4 houses. Oh, looky... here's one such application:
> 
> ...



You do have a point, Marshall college's current state springs to my mind.


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ii can say that it is very likely oakbank WILL be demolished.


----------



## Terry1987 (Feb 25, 2018)

How do I get to see the pictures again as their not showing up.


----------



## krela (Feb 25, 2018)

You don't. Sorry.


----------



## Terry1987 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hopefully the poster sees this and can send me them or post them again. Staff are having a reunion. So would be cool to be able to add them in with rest we have.


----------

